# My new 9 Gallon Eheim Aquastyle :)



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Ive been wanting one of these since I first seen them.So well made and worth the money.I set this up on the 27th of Dec and its been cycling since then.I have ADA Amazonia as substrate,stairs made from slate and a chunk of petrified wood a few plants for now and C02 set up and running.I need to have a glass cutter mod the glass cover today to allow room for the tubing from the C02 but other than that all will stay stock.Plans are a new home for CRS


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice landscaping  Where's the gazebo ? JK


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

I really like these new eheim nanos!! Awesome looking tanks and well worth the money! I've a similar project in mind but maybe this coming summer!! Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! I like the way you placed the flat stones (that look like slate).


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a nice layout. If you had sloped it even more towards the back it would have added even more depth, but that's an awesome look.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a great start and love the ideas of the stairs! :lol:


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's a nice layout. If you had sloped it even more towards the back it would have added even more depth, but that's an awesome look.


Thanks great Idea! I will do just that!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

very cool effect with the stairs! I'm liking these smaller tanks more and more... I'm sure the crs will be very happy in there, and with all those stairs they'll stay in shape! lol


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful. love the stairs! I got one of these for xmas and I'm waiting till I can get over to Vancouver to pick up some substrate to start it up. Keep us updated!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Very zen there Sherry. Love the petrified wood.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I love it. What is the plant on the right?


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks great  Same question as Atom... what's the plant on the right?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> I love it. What is the plant on the right?





Arcteryx said:


> Looks great  Same question as Atom... what's the plant on the right?


The plant on the right is called eriocaulon SP goais


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Chris,

Yes I love that plant too! Thanks to Stuart aka crs fan


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm...that's what I thought it was. Is it hard to grow? I might have a couple of spots for an Erios or 2.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

where did you buy the slate for the stairs? could also get it in smaller pieces?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

stonedaquarium said:


> where did you buy the slate for the stairs? could also get it in smaller pieces?


Just go to any landscaping store and asking them for scraps (free) and smash them with a hammer....I got 50 lbs of flagstone like that. They can't sell the scraps.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i've got some slate over here from my old cichlid tank if you want it.... same thing, free scraps from a landscaping place


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hmmm...that's what I thought it was. Is it hard to grow? I might have a couple of spots for an Erios or 2.


I find it very easy to grow! just needs C02  I have some new growth coming in,your welcome to it  should be ready in a couple weeks! PS thanks so much Gary for the HC!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

OK added more substrate a few days ago and made the stairs higher and added more HC thanks to Gary.I also picked up my glass top that I had modded I needed a half moon cut out to alow for the C02 tubing and glass thermometer.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great. I was just thinking, damn too bad you didn't have a top to it. That looks REALLY clean and elegant.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh yeah raising the stair in the back sure does add to the look! good call


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Looks great. I was just thinking, damn too bad you didn't have a top to it. That looks REALLY clean and elegant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Has a top now  just needed a mod!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Very cool scaping.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Very cool little tank, did I mention I like the stairs.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> OK added more substrate a few days ago and made the stairs higher and added more HC thanks to Gary.I also picked up my glass top that I had modded I needed a half moon cut out to alow for the C02 tubing and glass thermometer.


You're very welcome, and I'll take your offer of the Erios, as the cube should be flooded and on my desk by the end of the month.

I just wanted to repost that pic because it looks so good. Really adds depth. Oh, and just a hint. Photobucket already adds the image tags for you, so if you're using that, no need to click the image icon, which only adds the image tags. Just cut and paste right in.

I really like the way you placed that HC to the sides of the stairs. I may do something similar with a different plant around my "cliff" in the cube when I get around to rescaping it on Monday.


----------

